# Cannot print wordpad documents



## Sandee28 (Dec 27, 2011)

All I get is a blank paper when I try to print a wordpad document. It goes through all the motions of printing, but nothing appears on the paper. It is a new printer w/new cartridges (HP deskjet 3940). I am able to print emails and anything off the internet okay but not documents in wordpad. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

If you have been using the "Print" icon so far, try this:



> Open your document in WordPad. Click on the "File" heading at the top of the program and select the "Print" option from the drop-down menu that appears.
> 
> If your printer isn't listed in the Print menu, click on the "Add Printer" option to add your printer. If your printer does show up in the "Print" menu, click on it and try to print your document.


----------



## Sandee28 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for your response, but I have tried doing that procedure 50 times, also tried using the icon. The only way I can get a copy of the document is to email it from the drop down menu to myself and then print it off the email. In the end, I get the result that I want, but it's inconvenient and I shouldn't have to do it that way. Thanks again for your suggestion.


----------

